# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Anadolu ve trakya'da yunan zulmü ve türk soykırımı

## ceydaaa

MUSTAFA KEMÂL ATATÜRK diyor ki:

vapur.jpg- "Millî hayatımızda yediden yetmişe hepimizin bilmesi gereken zafer günlerimiz olmakla beraber, ACISINI DÜNYA DURDUKÇA İÇİMİZDEN ATAMIYACAĞIMIZ MİLLÎ FELAKET GÜNLERİMİZ DE VARDIR... 1877 Rus Harbi sonu büyük muhaceretleri!.. TÜRK'ÜN AVRUPA'DAN ÂDETA KÖKÜNÜN KAZINMASI İSTEĞİYLE HORTLAYAN HAÇLI ZİHNİYETİNİN GİRİŞTİĞİ TOPLU KATLİAMLAR!.. 1912 Balkan Savaşı ve TÜRKLER'e reva görülen zulüm ve İŞKENCELER!.. Tarihin bu acı mirasları her TÜRK'ün kalbinde unutulmamak üzere dünya durdukça muhafaza edilmelidir. Milletimizin kalbinde HİSS-İ İNTİKAM olmalı!.. Bu alelâde bir intikam değil; hayatına, ikbaline, refahına düşman olanların mazarratlarını izaleye matuf bir intikamdır" (16.3.1923)

Ve tabii Yunan ordusu ile yerli Rumlar'ın EGE BÖLGESİ'nde, MARMARA BÖLGESİ'nde, TRAKYA'da, KARADENİZ BÖLGESİ'nde yaptıkları zulüm, işkence, ırza tecavüz ve soykırım!..

Bunları asla unutmamak için, 1921 yılında iki yabancı heyetin tesbitlerinin yer aldığı resmî raporları yayınlamaya devam ediyoruz.

EZİNE :

- "15 Ekim 1920 tarihinde EZİNE'de Yunan işgâl kumandanının emri ile yerli Rumlar silahlandırılmış, müslümanlara saldırtılmıştır. Bunlardan EZİNELİ KONSTANTİN ile 5 Yunan askeri PINARBAŞI köyüne gelip evleri basarak ahaliyi dövmüşler, OSMAN OĞLU RAŞİT ÇAVUŞ, ARAP ÖMER ve TATAR ALİ'nin ellerini bağladıktan sonra kırbaç ve sopa altında öldürmüşlerdir!"

- "20 Ekim'de bir Yunan subayı ile ikiasker ve bunlara kılavuzluk eden EZİNELİ SAATÇİOĞLU YANİ, PINARBAŞI köyüne gelerek Muhtar ALİ OĞLU SADIKın ve ÇERKES HAMİT'in kollarını bağlayarak dövülmüşlerdir. Ç AMKÖYLÜ İSMAİL çeşitli işkenceler altında götürülürken SAATÇİOĞLU YANİ'ye yegâne mevcudu olan 5 lirasını vermek suretiyle canını kurtarabilmiştir."

- 12 Aralık 1920'de bir subay kumandasında 25 kişilik bir Yunan müfrezesi, EZİNELİ KÖR APOSTOL ile birlikte köye gelerek ahalinin elinde ne bulabilmişlerse, gasbetmişlerdir. ÇERKES ALİ OSMAN dipçik darbmeleri altında çok ağır bir şekilde yaralamışlar, savallı kurtulamayarak ölmüştür."

- "15 Aralık'ta aynı köye gelen 15 kişilik Yunan birliği, evleri basıp bulabildikleri her şeyi arabalara yükleyerek götürmüşlerdir."

SELİMİ OĞLU MAHMUT'un Tahkikat Komisyonu'na verdiği ifade:

- "15 Kasım 1920 günü sabaha karşı 15 Yunan askeri evimi bastılar. Beni yakalayıp EZİNE hapishanesine götürdüler."

- "EZİNE HAPİSHANESİ, dünyada görülmedik zulümlerin yapıldığı yerdir. Hapishaneye getirilen her şahsı önce yere yatırarak ayaklarını bağladıktan sonra bayıltıncaya kadar döğüyorlar. Bana da öyle yaptılar."

- "Mahpuslar, kimisi ayaklarından asılmak, kimisi de bağlanarak ayakları elleri arasından geçirilmek, bir kısmı da boyunları sandalyelere sıkıştırılarak üzerine Yunan erleri oturtulup biçâreleriboğulmak derecesine getirmek suretiyle eza ve cefa ediyorlar."

- "Orada mevkuf müslümanların ekmeksizlik, susuzluk ve işkenceden yüzleri ölü rengindedir."

- "1 Mart 1921 tarihinde BAYRAMİÇ merkezine bir saat mezafede bulunan TEPERKEMERLER köyüne gelen Yunan askerleri köy halkından İSMAİL'i dövdükten ve ihtiyar anasını süngüledikten sonra paralarını alarak firar ettiler."

- "Hadiseyi işgâl kumandanlığına aksettirmeleri üzerine, o sırada karargâh hapisanesinde mevkuf bulunan MEHMET OĞLU VEYSEL ile kardeşi RAMAZAN ve MUHTEREM OĞLU İSMAİL dövüle dövüle kumandanın huzuruna getirilerek müştekiye gösterildi. Müşteki bunlar olmadığını söyledi ise de Kumandan bu bîgünah insanlara, Yunan askerlerinin hırsızlıklarını yükledi. Cezalandırmak için kırbaç ve dipçik altında kendilerine bir çukur kazdırdı. Her üçü de le itile kakıla bu çukura (DİRİ DİRİ) gömüldüler!"

Zalimler BİGA, BANDIRMA, ERDEK, ÇATALCAve GELİBOLU havâlilerinde de, her yerde yaptıkları zulümleri tekrar ettiler!.. Heyet raporlarını ihtiva eden kitapta, buralarda dövülen, ırzına geçilen, evleri yağmalanan ve öldürülen müslümanlara ait UZUN listeler yer almaktadır!

MANCHESTER GUARDIAN şark muhabiri (tarihçi) Mr. TOYNBEE gördüklerinden fevkalâde müteessir olarak Yunan Başkumandanı General ANASTAS PAPULAS'a 26 Mayıs 1921'de şu telgrafığ çekti:

- "PALOVA, SAMANLI, AKKÖY Müslüman ahalisinin göçlerine müsaade buyurmanızı kemâl-i ısrarla rica ederim. Eğer ahali derhal oralara tahliye etmezlerse, hayatları emniyet altında değildir. Son 15 gün zarfında AKKÖY ahalisinin yüzde 15'i yokolmuştur!. Cevap vermenizi rica ederim. 
İMZA : TOYNBEE

PAPULAS'ın verdiği müsaade sayesinde bir çok Müslümanın İSTANBUL'a nakli mümkün olmuştur. Fakat işgâl kuvvetleri bu insanların İSTANBUL'a sokulmasına mâni olduğundan MAKRİKÖY(BAKIRKÖY) sahillerine boşaltılmışlardı.

----------

